# Rockets stuck in the middle once more



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> For a third-consecutive season, the Rockets were at the top of the lottery pack, heading to the 14th pick of the draft unless they get a lottery miracle. It was not a comfortable homecoming.
> 
> This was different, with the Rockets returning to their familiar spot as the franchise with an NBA-record sixth season with a winning record that was not good enough to make the playoffs. This time, the Rockets were in position to make the playoffs until a six-game losing streak, their longest of the season, sent them spiraling back to the lottery.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/19049003/rockets-stuck-in-the-middle-once-more


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team is in desperate need of a shake-up. They either need to trade some of their assets for an all-star or blow it up. A couple of possible candidates for them would be a blockbuster-type Pau Gasol deal (for Kevin Martin and Luis Scola) or maybe a Tyreke Evans deal (taking back John Salmons' bad contract for KMart and some young talent like Chandler Parson and Patrick Patterson).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pau doesn't help them do anything substantial and Evans would just turn them into an even more unappealing team. At least now they compete and play hard, with him they'd just have to stand around and watch him try to beat everybody to the basket


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dre said:


> Pau doesn't help them do anything substantial and Evans would just turn them into an even more unappealing team. At least now they compete and play hard, with him they'd just have to stand around and watch him try to beat everybody to the basket


Those are the only two sensible ways for them to add near-all-star talent this offseason. Their only other option is trading Martin/Scola/Lowry for young guys and tanking next season. This is the third consecutive year they will have the worst pick in the lottery. That is the definition of no-man's land. They are literally in the worst imaginable position a franchise can be in. They need to either add a star and actually make the playoffs for once or bottom out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bottoming out makes more sense than trying to make the playoffs just to say they did


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dre said:


> Bottoming out makes more sense than trying to make the playoffs just to say they did


It wouldn't be "just to say they did". They have a pretty loyal fanbase. They've sold nearly 90% of their tickets over the last 3 years despite being firmly in no-man's land. That being said, that fanbase has been declining steadily since Yao retired. They need a new face of the franchise. Pau could temporarily be that, or Reke could adjust his game slightly to be that more longterm. Otherwise, they need to tank in the worst way. They're just scrappy enough to be the best non-playoff team every year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know what them going one and done has to do with their fanbase, unless you're trying to say it would be a thank you to loyal fans...a bigger thank you would be stepping down for a couple years and coming back with a team with real hope


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre said:


> Bottoming out makes more sense than trying to make the playoffs just to say they did


bottoming out is stupid. then everything you do is basically up to luck. do the lottery balls fall in your favor? and even if they do, does it happen in the correct year?

much better off collecting assets, putting together an actual competitive team, and just trying to stay in position to be able to make the big move to let you take that next step if the opportunity ever arises.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> They are literally in the worst imaginable position a franchise can be in.


not even close.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> bottoming out is stupid. then everything you do is basically up to luck. do the lottery balls fall in your favor? and even if they do, does it happen in the correct year?
> 
> much better off collecting assets, putting together an actual competitive team, and just trying to stay in position to be able to make the big move to let you take that next step if the opportunity ever arises.


Man you been doing that for like 3-4 years. Years. *Noone *is coming. I know you have to have hope and be a good fan but you been at it longer than the Nets and do you even have cap room like them? It's past looking bleak. It was nice when they were playing hard til Yao got back, then it was nice when they were playing hard after Yao retired, now it's just time to move on and stop thinking you'll be able to move Martin or Scola for a come up, it would've happened already.

I'm usually the main one that says bottoming out makes no sense but Dawson has tenure there so he should be able to weather it if he makes the right decisions in a quick span.

And like RWE said you're in no man's land. Not good enough to even make the playoffs, not bad enough to draft someone worth a damn...a bunch of overpaid middling aged players. Your only asset is Lowry but it's a PG rich league with Rondo and Deron also available this summer. 

The opportunity to come up will never arise with your "assets" and you'll be forced to bottom out after that 40 win merit squad all collectively declines/plateaus as solid starters, so you might as well be proactive about it. Stay out of denial rocketeer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> not even close.


It's all about perspective. Look at the Wizards right now. With Wall, MKG, and Nene after getting rid of head cases like Arenas, Nick Young, and then presumably Blatche at some point this season, they have real hope that they can be contenders for a championship in the next 5 years. The Rockets have no such hope. I presume you're a fan. As a loyal fan, can you honestly say you like picking 14th every year and having your most exciting young talent always being a rotation guy (like a Chandler Parsons) and nothing more? What incentive does that give you to keep going to games?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Houston will always have fans. It's not about that aspect about it, it's about the management keeping their jobs. You won't be able to hide from Yao's premature retirement forever. 

Gun-gate was like 3 years ago for Washington and they're already on the way back up.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre said:


> Man you been doing that for like 3-4 years. Years. *Noone *is coming. I know you have to have hope and be a good fan but you been at it longer than the Nets and do you even have cap room like them? It's past looking bleak. It was nice when they were playing hard til Yao got back, then it was nice when they were playing hard after Yao retired, now it's just time to move on and stop thinking you'll be able to move Martin or Scola for a come up, it would've happened already.
> 
> I'm usually the main one that says bottoming out makes no sense but Dawson has tenure there so he should be able to weather it if he makes the right decisions in a quick span.
> 
> ...


the rockets have made the correct decision the last few years. the whole point of doing that isn't to just cave after a couple of years if it hasn't worked out. if you're going to do that anyway, should have just blown it up instantly and been done with it and hope you get lucky.

as it is, i think the rockets are absolutely making the right call. hopefully it turns into something. if it doesn't, it doesn't.

the only time a team is ever forced to bottom out is when they ride veteran players into the ground without ever getting replacements. the rockets could continue flip there roster and stay a borderline playoff team indefinitely. obviously, that isn't the goal.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> It's all about perspective. Look at the Wizards right now. With Wall, MKG, and Nene after getting rid of head cases like Arenas, Nick Young, and then presumably Blatche at some point this season, they have real hope that they can be contenders for a championship in the next 5 years. The Rockets have no such hope. I presume you're a fan. As a loyal fan, can you honestly say you like picking 14th every year and having your most exciting young talent always being a rotation guy (like a Chandler Parsons) and nothing more? What incentive does that give you to keep going to games?


lol. the wizards have championship contender hopes in the next 5 years? that's crazy talk.

what incentive is there to keep going to rockets games? knowing the team is going to be in contention for a playoff spot every year and that the team is actively trying to always put the best product on the floor isn't reason to go to games?

the rockets had championship hopes. they got derailed by injuries. obviously, the current rockets team isn't going to win a championship but at some point if they keep doing the things they've been doing, they will get an opportunity to make a big move that positions the team to have those chances again. i absolutely believe that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> lol. the wizards have championship contender hopes in the next 5 years? that's crazy talk.


It's 100% logical talk.



> the rockets had championship hopes. they got derailed by injuries. obviously, the current rockets team isn't going to win a championship but at some point if they keep doing the things they've been doing, they will get an opportunity to make a big move that positions the team to have those chances again. i absolutely believe that.


Then you are exactly the type of fan they are looking for. They are lucky to have you.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> It's 100% logical talk.


it isn't logical at all to talk about the wizards winning a title.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> it isn't logical at all to talk about the wizards winning a title.


I'd imagine the Rockets and Wizards aren't the only 2 teams we disagree on.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Patterson/Parsons/Lee/Budinger/Lowry/Dragic are good young pieces.

Martin and Scola need to be traded for expirings and draft picks.

???/???
Patterson/Morris
Parsons/Budinger
Lee
Lowry/Dragic

Leonard and Zeller would be good pick ups in the draft. If we can get a early 20 pick for Scola I would and try and add Melo.
If we can get also a top 12 pick for Martin I would do that too. If Dragic leaves I would aim for Marshall or Lillard.
Otherwise another solid PF would be good. Sullinger or something.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> This team is in desperate need of a shake-up. They either need to trade some of their assets for an all-star or blow it up. A couple of possible candidates for them would be a blockbuster-type Pau Gasol deal (for Kevin Martin and Luis Scola) or maybe a Tyreke Evans deal (taking back John Salmons' bad contract for KMart and some young talent like Chandler Parson and Patrick Patterson).


Evans is in his contract year after being exiled by Sacramento last season. At this point he's a liability, if you're getting him in trade it should either be as salary filler or as the baggage you're getting because you're getting a good player from the Kings. There's no reason to be taking back a bad contract _and_ giving positive trade assets just to get the NBA equivalent of colorectal cancer.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Rockets are kind of a mess right now under D.Morey's direction. What? Is someone dissing Morey? It's not possible. 

But seriously though, Morey's approach has gotten us into this mediocre treadmill that we just can seem to get off. Sure we have a lot of pieces, and everyone can contribute but I don't think there's a good direction with the team yet. We are not building a team around a player or two. Currently we have many good role players but no true leader is what I'm saying. We need that guy. The Rockets at this moment lack an identity and a true leader.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Budinger needs to go. I don't think he will be consistent enough for this team. Lee is a Harden type of player and shouldn't start. I'd try to get some veteran players from good teams just to get the right attitude.


----------

